# Discoid roaches



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone know the best place to buy these? Found 50 adults for 25quid on eBay, making that 50pence a piece. Is that the best price?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello im selling Blaberus craniifer on here (size 40-55mm)
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...berus-craniifer-blaberus-craniifer-black.html
there a much larger roach up to 55mm when adult

Discoid (size 35-45mm)roaches are smaller then dubias (size 42-50mm) when adult.

Not sure if you were looking for larger roaches as most people think Discoids are large


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello im selling Blaberus craniifer on here (size 40-55mm)
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...berus-craniifer-blaberus-craniifer-black.html
> there a much larger roach up to 55mm when adult
> 
> ...


I'm defo after Discoid, not many people breed them though- got 50 adults on the way so gonna see if I can produce plenty of nymphs- then gonna move onto banana roaches once confident with their complicated care:whistling2:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Discoid (size 35-45mm)roaches are smaller then dubias (size 42-50mm) when adult.


Am I missing something here?

My discoids are bigger than that, Here is pic of my turk,dubia,discoid together all adults and discoid clearly the biggest.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

imginy said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> My discoids are bigger than that, Here is pic of my turk,dubia,discoid together all adults and discoid clearly the biggest.
> 
> image


That is a big ol roach you got there- is that the biggest out the tub or are they all around that size?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ConnorTrussell said:


> That is a big ol roach you got there- is that the biggest out the tub or are they all around that size?


All the ones I seen are pretty big 50mm-65mm length and thick bodies. 

Roaches can vary a lot from seller to seller, for example I got a large amount of dubia before and they were very short around 30mm max where as most get to 45mm. 

I have had discoid from 3 different sellers though and they have all been big.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

imginy said:


> All the ones I seen are pretty big 50mm-65mm length and thick bodies.
> 
> Roaches can vary a lot from seller to seller, for example I got a large amount of dubia before and they were very short around 30mm max where as most get to 45mm.
> 
> I have had discoid from 3 different sellers though and they have all been big.


Are they a good beardie feeder?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ConnorTrussell said:


> Are they a good beardie feeder?


The dragons like them : victory:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

imginy said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> My discoids are bigger than that, Here is pic of my turk,dubia,discoid together all adults and discoid clearly the biggest.
> 
> image


 
That's a small dubia male but its females which tend to be larger.

Its not blaberus discoidalis you have at that size its more likely blaberus parabolicus a much larger roach then discoid.:2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Its not blaberus discoidalis you have at that size its more likely blaberus parabolicus a much larger roach then discoid.:2thumb:


Ok thanks : victory:


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

imginy said:


> All the ones I seen are pretty big 50mm-65mm length and thick bodies.
> 
> Roaches can vary a lot from seller to seller, for example I got a large amount of dubia before and they were very short around 30mm max where as most get to 45mm.
> 
> I have had discoid from 3 different sellers though and they have all been big.


Of course I agree - the DISCOIDS ARE BIGGER THAN DUBIAS!!

If somebody has the discoids smaller than has some 'bastards'. :2thumb:


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> That's a small dubia male but its females which tend to be larger.
> 
> Its not blaberus discoidalis you have at that size its more likely blaberus parabolicus a much larger roach then discoid.:2thumb:


Blaberus discoidalis is very similar like Blaberus parabolicus :2thumb:


The factors affect the size:

food
temperature
social density and size of the breeding box
age


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> Of course I agree - the DISCOIDS ARE BIGGER THAN DUBIAS!!
> 
> If somebody has the discoids smaller than has some 'bastards'. :2thumb:


or you don't have discoids your self



ZOO CENTRE said:


> Blaberus discoidalis is very similar like Blaberus parabolicus :2thumb:
> 
> 
> The factors affect the size:
> ...


ok your saying if I over feed a roach it will keep growing getting longer & longer:lol2: its not in its dna
I think most people would mix species without knowing and buy them as one species when there a different one especially when buying from different sellers.

I have books stating there size by research into cockroaches.
A little research your self online will show there size so its 99% that you do not have blaberus discoidalis but blaberus parabolicus or a mixed breed.
I hope this clears up the matter im sure a lizard will still want to eat one.:no1:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> A little research your self online will show there size


I looked at about 20 a different websites my self everyone said they get between 60mm-70mm. 

Would you care to link to a site that says they only get to the 35mm?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

imginy said:


> I looked at about 20 a different websites my self everyone said they get between 60mm-70mm.
> 
> Would you care to link to a site that says they only get to the 35mm?


Hello the 20 websites must be amature websites or just web pages by a hobby keeper as the info is 100% wrong. If there not please list the 20 websites.
One of the most well known websites in the USA that sells invert books and magazins is www.elytraandantenna.com and allpet roaches is a book that can tell you size's of roaches. (All the info is from breeders) Remember they are used as feeders in the usa more then anywhere else so im sure they know what there talking about:thumb:
The largest breeder of roaches in Europe is www.schaben-spinnen.de that sells them at hamm with the largest collections of roaches on sale all year round.
*Species: *Blaberus disciodalis
*Province / Country: *Jamaika, Haiti, Panama, Colombia, Venezuela 
*Family / Subfamily: *Blaberidae / Blaberinae 
*Size: *about 35 - 40 mm
Im sure most people like zoocenter have got roaches from jorg like myself and many more on bugnation:2thumb:

A little research into roaches by breeders gos a long way I just wish people sold roaches by there true name to keep a clean blood line or if unsure sold them as a hybrid which is what zoocenter should do now he knows he has them. Im not having a pop:lol2: and they will still sell as larger roaches suit larger lizards:2thumb:


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> or you don't have discoids your self
> 
> 
> 
> ok your saying if I over feed a roach it will keep growing getting longer & longer:lol2: its not in its dna


I never said this nonsense what you wrote... but the food is important:lol2:

For your information I keep thousands of Bl.discoidalis:2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> *Species: *Blaberus disciodalis
> *Province / Country: *Jamaika, Haiti, Panama, Colombia, Venezuela
> *Family / Subfamily: *Blaberidae / Blaberinae
> *Size: *about 35 - 40 mm


Were talking about Discoids not Disciods : victory:

All the websites talking about Discoids say there a big roach but if you can show me a site that says different I will believe you.

Discoid cockroach - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://www.sites.google.com/site/cockroachcare/blaberus-discoidalis-care

Gargoyles Inverts - B discoid Care Sheet

Blaberus discoidalis | Aaron Pauling.com

Large Feeder Roaches - Roach Crossing

100 Adults - Discoid Cockroach (Blaberus discoidalis) | eBay


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello the 20 websites must be amature websites or just web pages by a hobby keeper as the info is 100% wrong. If there not please list the 20 websites.
> One of the most well known websites in the USA that sells invert books and magazins is www.elytraandantenna.com and allpet roaches is a book that can tell you size's of roaches. (All the info is from breeders) Remember they are used as feeders in the usa more then anywhere else so im sure they know what there talking about:thumb:
> The largest breeder of roaches in Europe is www.schaben-spinnen.de that sells them at hamm with the largest collections of roaches on sale all year round.
> *Species: *Blaberus disciodalis
> ...


Sorry but you need not tell me what I have in stock - I have pure Bl.discoidalis

The sizes for discoidalis and some other roaches on Jorg website are wrong. 

I am not interested in it what it is written somewhere.... I HAVE THEM AT HOME and I KNOW TO MEASURE!:lol2:

Yes I have some roaches from Jorg,he has some from me and in my collection are many cockroach species which Jorg would like have...(BTW: I have not the B.discoidalis from him.) 

This is my collection - you can compare:
COCKROACH LIST 15.09.2013 ------------------------------------------- Aeluropoda insignis Anallacta methanoides Ancaudellia hamifera(Misool Island-Indonesia) Archimandrita sp. (Costa-Rica) -marmorata? Archimandrita tesselata Arenivaga bolliana Arenivaga tonkawa Arenivaga sp.'Arizona' Arenivaga tonkawa Blaberidae - Kenya Blaberus atropus Blaberus boliviensis Blaberus colosseus " Giant Form " ( Peru ) Blaberus colosseus (Ecuador) Blaberus craniifer Blaberus craniifer 'Black Wing' Blaberus discoidalis Blaberus discoidalis (Barbados) Blaberus giganteus Blaberus parabolicus Blaberus sp. 'Pantanal' Blaberus sp. 'JUJUY' (Argentina) Blaberus sp. 'Venezuela' Blaptica dubia Blatella biligata (Egypt) Blattidae sp. 'Tanzania' Byrsotria cabrerai Byrsotria fumigata Byrsotria rothi Byrsotria sp ''Dark'' Corydidarum pygmaea Deropeltis paulinoi Deropeltis sp. 'Masai-Mara' Deropeltis sp. 'JINKA' Deropeltis sp. 'RED HEAD' Deropeltis sp. (Ethiopia) Deropeltis sp. (Somaliland-Borama) Dorylaea orini Drymaplaneta semivitta Elliptorhina chopardi Elliptorhina davidi Elliptorhina javanica Elliptorhina laevigata Ergaula capucina Ergaula sp. "Black Giant" Eublaberus distanti Eublaberus posticus Eublaberus sp. Pantanal Eurycotis decipiens Eurycotis floridiana Eurycotis opaca I. Eurycotis opaca II. Eurycotis sp. (Venezuela) Formosan Sand Roach Gromphadorhina oblongonata Gromphadorhina portentosa Gromphadorhina portentosa " Black " Gromphadorhina portentosa '' Brown '' Gromphadorhina portentosa '' Red '' Gyna bisannulata Gyna caffrorum Gyna capucina Gyna lurida Gyna lurida 'YELLOW' Gyna sp. 'GAMBIA' Hemiblabera brunneri Hemiblabera tenebricosa Henschoutendenia flexivitatta Hyporhicnoda reflexa Hyporhicnoda sp. 'VENEZUELA' Ischnoptera bilunata Ischnoptera deropeltiformis Ischnoptera sp. (Costa-Rica) Ischnoptera sp. (Bolivia) Lucihormetica grossei Lucihormetica subcincta Lucihormetica verrucosa Lucihormetica sp. (Venezuela) Macropanesthia rhinoceros Nauphoeta cinerea Neostylopyga rhombifolia Opisthioplatia orientalis Oxycercus peruvianus (Huanta-Peru) Panchlora spec. " Giant " Panesthia angustipennis angustipennis (Vietnam) Panesthia angustipennis angustipennis (Malaysia) Panesthia angustipennis brevipenis (Halmahera Island-Indonesia) Panesthia angustipennis cognata (Kambodia) Panesthia angustipennis cognata (Tam-Dao,Vietnam) Panesthia angustipennis spadica (Japan) Panesthia angustipennis yayeyamensis (Japan) Panesthia sp. (Japan)
Paranauphoeta cf. rufipes (Tamarau mts. - New Guinea)
Parcoblatta divisa Parcoblatta lata Parcoblatta pennsylvanica Polyphaga aegyptiaca "Sinai Egypt " Polyphaga aegyptiaca ''BLACK'' Polyphaga sp ''ARMENIA'' Polyphaga sp. (GEORGIA-Uplistsikhe) Polyphaga obscura Polyphaga saussurei Polyzosteria sp. 'INDONESIA' Princisia vanwaerebeki Princisia vanwaerebecki " Big " Princisia vanwaerebeki 'Black&White' Pseudomops septentrionalis Pycnoscelus femapterus Pycnoscelus indicus Pycnoscelus ***** Pycnoscelus striatus Pycnoscelus surinamensis Pycnoscelus sp. 'Black' Pycnoscelus sp. 'Big Black' Pycnoscelus sp. 'Pakistan' Rhabdoblatta formosana Rhabdoblatta yayeyamana Rhyparobia maderae Rhyparobia sp. 'Gold' Salganea taiwanensis ryukyuanus Salganea taiwanensis taiwanensis Salganea esakii Schultesia lampyridiformis Shelfordella lateralis Symploce digitifera (Rehn) Symploce incuriosa Symploce macroptera (Walker) Therea bernhardti Therea olegrandjeani Therea regularisI am waiting for other species.:lol2:


https://www.facebook.com/pages/ZOO-Centre-Ltd/302318939867173?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> This is my collection - you can compare:
> COCKROACH LIST 15.09.2013 ------------------------------------------- Aeluropoda insignis Anallacta methanoides Ancaudellia hamifera(Misool Island-Indonesia) Archimandrita sp. (Costa-Rica) -marmorata? Archimandrita tesselata Arenivaga bolliana Arenivaga tonkawa Arenivaga sp.'Arizona' Arenivaga tonkawa Blaberidae - Kenya Blaberus atropus Blaberus boliviensis Blaberus colosseus " Giant Form " ( Peru ) Blaberus colosseus (Ecuador) Blaberus craniifer Blaberus craniifer 'Black Wing' Blaberus discoidalis Blaberus discoidalis (Barbados) Blaberus giganteus Blaberus parabolicus Blaberus sp. 'Pantanal' Blaberus sp. 'JUJUY' (Argentina) Blaberus sp. 'Venezuela' Blaptica dubia Blatella biligata (Egypt) Blattidae sp. 'Tanzania' Byrsotria cabrerai Byrsotria fumigata Byrsotria rothi Byrsotria sp ''Dark'' Corydidarum pygmaea Deropeltis paulinoi Deropeltis sp. 'Masai-Mara' Deropeltis sp. 'JINKA' Deropeltis sp. 'RED HEAD' Deropeltis sp. (Ethiopia) Deropeltis sp. (Somaliland-Borama) Dorylaea orini Drymaplaneta semivitta Elliptorhina chopardi Elliptorhina davidi Elliptorhina javanica Elliptorhina laevigata Ergaula capucina Ergaula sp. "Black Giant" Eublaberus distanti Eublaberus posticus Eublaberus sp. Pantanal Eurycotis decipiens Eurycotis floridiana Eurycotis opaca I. Eurycotis opaca II. Eurycotis sp. (Venezuela) Formosan Sand Roach Gromphadorhina oblongonata Gromphadorhina portentosa Gromphadorhina portentosa " Black " Gromphadorhina portentosa '' Brown '' Gromphadorhina portentosa '' Red '' Gyna bisannulata Gyna caffrorum Gyna capucina Gyna lurida Gyna lurida 'YELLOW' Gyna sp. 'GAMBIA' Hemiblabera brunneri Hemiblabera tenebricosa Henschoutendenia flexivitatta Hyporhicnoda reflexa Hyporhicnoda sp. 'VENEZUELA' Ischnoptera bilunata Ischnoptera deropeltiformis Ischnoptera sp. (Costa-Rica) Ischnoptera sp. (Bolivia) Lucihormetica grossei Lucihormetica subcincta Lucihormetica verrucosa Lucihormetica sp. (Venezuela) Macropanesthia rhinoceros Nauphoeta cinerea Neostylopyga rhombifolia Opisthioplatia orientalis Oxycercus peruvianus (Huanta-Peru) Panchlora spec. " Giant " Panesthia angustipennis angustipennis (Vietnam) Panesthia angustipennis angustipennis (Malaysia) Panesthia angustipennis brevipenis (Halmahera Island-Indonesia) Panesthia angustipennis cognata (Kambodia) Panesthia angustipennis cognata (Tam-Dao,Vietnam) Panesthia angustipennis spadica (Japan) Panesthia angustipennis yayeyamensis (Japan) Panesthia sp. (Japan)
> Paranauphoeta cf. rufipes (Tamarau mts. - New Guinea)
> Parcoblatta divisa Parcoblatta lata Parcoblatta pennsylvanica Polyphaga aegyptiaca "Sinai Egypt " Polyphaga aegyptiaca ''BLACK'' Polyphaga sp ''ARMENIA'' Polyphaga sp. (GEORGIA-Uplistsikhe) Polyphaga obscura Polyphaga saussurei Polyzosteria sp. 'INDONESIA' Princisia vanwaerebeki Princisia vanwaerebecki " Big " Princisia vanwaerebeki 'Black&White' Pseudomops septentrionalis Pycnoscelus femapterus Pycnoscelus indicus Pycnoscelus ***** Pycnoscelus striatus Pycnoscelus surinamensis Pycnoscelus sp. 'Black' Pycnoscelus sp. 'Big Black' Pycnoscelus sp. 'Pakistan' Rhabdoblatta formosana Rhabdoblatta yayeyamana Rhyparobia maderae Rhyparobia sp. 'Gold' Salganea taiwanensis ryukyuanus Salganea taiwanensis taiwanensis Salganea esakii Schultesia lampyridiformis Shelfordella lateralis Symploce digitifera (Rehn) Symploce incuriosa Symploce macroptera (Walker) Therea bernhardti Therea olegrandjeani https://www.facebook.com/pages/ZOO-Centre-Ltd/302318939867173?ref=ts&fref=ts



Nice list, 

I want a fast breeding roach species can you recommend me one please? 
(I already have Dubia and Turks)


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

imginy said:


> Nice list,
> 
> I want a fast breeding roach species can you recommend me one please?
> (I already have Dubia and Turks)


Nauphoeta cinerea - Lobster roach: victory:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

imginy said:


> Were talking about Discoids not Disciods : victory:
> 
> All the websites talking about Discoids say there a big roach but if you can show me a site that says different I will believe you.
> 
> ...


He may have spelling corrections needed but its not he's first language so give him a break:lol2:
So the websites you left don't seem to be in the same league as any I have offered it may be best to ask a zoologist to clean this matter up as its wrong.
There are lots of people who still sell Blaberus craniifer as Discoids in the usa and some of these people sell thousands so you can see how many other species can get mixed up:2thumb: 




ZOO CENTRE said:


> Sorry but you need not tell me what I have in stock - I have pure Bl.discoidalis
> 
> The sizes for discoidalis and some other roaches on Jorg website are wrong.
> 
> ...


Wow I remember when you started zoocenter there are a lot of species there many pet species I think you need a website now:lol2:
I think we would need to ask someone that study's cockroaches as I have asked a few very large livefood breeders and all agree with me



ZOO CENTRE said:


> Nauphoeta cinerea - Lobster roach: victory:


 These stink and breed fast but climbers are not the best feeders for ground lizards or inverts


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> So the websites you left don't seem to be in the same league as any I have offered.


The website you linked to was a book shop?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> These stink and breed fast but climbers are not the best feeders for ground lizards or inverts


Can you recommend me fast breeder that doesn't smell? 

Other than the the turks and dubs I already own.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> He may have spelling corrections needed but its not he's first language so give him a break:lol2:
> So the websites you left don't seem to be in the same league as any I have offered it may be best to ask a zoologist to clean this matter up as its wrong.
> There are lots of people who still sell Blaberus craniifer as Discoids in the usa and some of these people sell thousands so you can see how many other species can get mixed up:2thumb:
> 
> ...


Yes I agree the Lobster roaches (Nauphoeta cinerea) are climbing and are not the best for ground animals but it is excellent food for tree spiders and lizards :2thumb:


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

imginy said:


> Can you recommend me fast breeder that doesn't smell?
> 
> Other than the the turks and dubs I already own.


The fastest breeder from non-climbing roaches is Blaberus boliviensis - faster than Dubias.:lol2:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

imginy said:


> The website you linked to was a book shop?


Yes but its made buy breeders not a book writer that don't keep insects he is some times on bugnation here is a link to some info on them:thumb:
*Discoid roach Blaberus discoidales*










Where found: Mexico, South and Central America.Adult length: 35-45mm.
For some incredibly strange reason this species has been called _Blaberus craniifer_, the Death's head roach for 20 or more years. Somebody must have misidentified this species and it has been traded around as the deaths head ever since. The fact that there is no "death's head" marking on this species should be an obvious hint. It's also been sold as _B. giganteus_ despite looking different and being much, much smaller. This is a prolific species which is easy to get a hold of and is an excellent food animal. Many people raise these to feed reptiles and arachnids. As with other _Blaberus_ species, the Discoid roach is ovoviviparous and unable to climb glass. 



ZOO CENTRE said:


> Yes I agree the Lobster roaches (Nauphoeta cinerea) are climbing and are not the best for ground animals but it is excellent food for tree spiders and lizards :2thumb:


There are more better climbing roaches that may not breed as fast but don't small as bad. as these things stink. they are also very thin and get though the smallest gaps. I have tried them 4 times over the years and the chemical smell they produce is just too bad. 



ZOO CENTRE said:


> The fastest breeder from non-climbing roaches is Blaberus boliviensis - faster than Dubias.:lol2:


By fastest breeder do you mean less stressed so more likely to breed or fastest to grow to a adult size?
When speaking to some large roach breeders about buying 50,000 _Blaberus discoidales they said they grow to a adult size in just 4 months which is why they sold so many. I was looking for a larger roach then dubia which is when they told me there not which is why I ended up getting _Blaberus craniifer instead slower to adult but larger in size for a non climbing roach.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Yes but its made buy breeders not a book writer that don't keep insects he is some times on bugnation here is a link to some info on them:thumb:
> *Discoid roach Blaberus discoidales*
> 
> imageimage
> ...


I meant the Blaberus boliviensis is the fastest to grow to a adult size - faster than dubias and discoidalis.

As I said the size 3.5cm for B.discoidalis is a nonsense.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> I meant the Blaberus boliviensis is the fastest to grow to a adult size - faster than dubias and discoidalis.


I would be interested in getting 200 of these off you next time I get paid.


----------

